# snow call for fall season?



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

only went in the spring for snows with e callers...going to go for them in the fall and just checking to see what other people use for regular calls?


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Tundra Saver :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

D J Illinois SBR-11. It is made out of Maple. Sounds pretty good.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Mick Lacy here....


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Sean Mann White Out. Doesnt matter if it is the express or the SS. I think the SS has a lot better low end though for feeding murmurs.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I have a hard time spending 150.00 dollars on a call that I use once or twice a year. With that said I blow the Mick Lacey. The low end is ok ,usually use my Giant Killer for murmurs.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

White-Out Express...picked it up out of the bargain cave for $20. :beer:


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

tundra saver all the way.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

White Out Express and Mick Lacey.


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

Matt Jones said:


> White-Out Express...picked it up out of the bargain cave for $20. :beer:


gotta love the bargain cave!


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I dont know ..... I think spending lots of money on a snow call is crazy, When you have large flocks coming in I personally dont think they can hardly hear it over the other birds anyways.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Big River!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

classy Mick Lacey double reed and a tuned up Zink Power clucker


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I love my tundra saver, but for the money, the Mick Lacy Blizzard will do it too.


----------



## Tony G (Aug 24, 2009)

Use an e-caller and cd snows on the prairie


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

Will a canada call bring snows in?? Also would you say more than one hand call is needed for bringing in fall snows?


----------

